# A MUST SEE: an incredible golf shot!



## Tagels03

Place a gunpowder filled barrel on a boat and see if a pro golfer can hit a ball in it. There's a reason why these guys are so good See every shot imaginable – European Tour – fireworks – video | Compleat Golfer


----------



## Big Hobbit

Saw it on Sky sports. That was some crosswind. Don't know how long it took them but the lack of grass at the end compared to the start suggests it took a good few shots.


----------



## crabapple

can't see it


----------



## tutp36

refering bitly???


----------



## Surtees

its a awesome shot!


----------



## fmk123ster

Surtees said:


> its a awesome shot!


Very cool....

Frank 
fmk123ster


----------



## Rothenfield

Yes, I like it. It's silliness for sure, but I like the look of the scenery, and that chap had a favorable lie for sure.


----------



## Sam Snead

Posted this on my blog about a week a go pretty cool stuff  Its down to the french to defend the fort lol

Heres another amazing video this time featuring Phil Mickelson have a watch and be amazed at Phil Mickelsons shortgame. How he ever seen a shot like this I do not know. Heres the link - Phil Mickelson's Famous Backward Shot - YouTube


----------

